# أسئلة للزميل فريد



## نذير (10 ديسمبر 2005)

*أسئلة للزميل فريد*

1- كيف توفق بين الروايات المختلفة لنهاية يهوذا الاسخريوطي ، او  كيف كانت يهوذا الاسخريوطي حسب فهمك للنصوص المقدّسة؟


----------



## استفانوس (10 ديسمبر 2005)

*اسئلة عن يهوذا*

*اخي الحبيب نذير
واشكر لاجل التعاون وانشاء الرب ارد لك من كلمة الله الحية الصادقة الامينة
نعم وردت قصة يهوذا بصور وجهات يظن البعض اختلاف
وهذا لايعني تناقض بل العكس 
اولا:
في متى 27: 3-11 
ومن يقرا هذه  الفقرة  يدل على انها كلها أجنبية على النص 
وللرد نقول بنعمة الله :
 الكلام مرتبط ببعضه
 فإنه ذكر في الآيتين السابقتين ما كان من اليهود في اضطهاد المسيح، وتسليمهم إياه للحاكم
وفي آية 3-10 
ذكر أنه لما رأى يهوذا ما حصل لسيده ندم وتأسف وانتحر
 وذكر في آية 11 وقوف المسيح أمام الوالي
وهكذا روى الوقائع بحسب زمان حدوثها
ثانيا :
جاء في متى 27: 5 
أن يهوذا انتحر صباح الليلة التي أسلم فيها المسيح
وقد يقول قال غير معقول أن يندم على فعله في هذه المدة القليلة ويخنق نفسه لأنه كان عالماً قبل التسليم أن اليهود يقتلونه 
وللرد نقول بنعمة الله :
 لو قال الكتاب المقدس إنه لبث أسبوعاً يتحسر ويتأسف على غدره وخيانته
 لاستبعدنا انتحاره، ولكنه لما رأى أنه خان سيده الذي لم ير منه مدة معاشرته سوى اللطف والمحبة والرحمة والإحسان والسماحة والآيات الباهرة انتحر من شدة تحسّره ونخسات الضمير
ثالثا :
ورد في إنجيل متى 27: 5 
أن يهوذا الاسخريوطي مضى وخنق نفسه ولكن ورد في أعمال 1: 18 
وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها 
وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : 
ذكر متى مجرد خبر انتحاره فقال إنه شنق نفسه، واقتصر على ذلك لأن غايته هي مجرّد إفادة المطالع خبراً من الأخبار
 أما في أعمال الرسل فالمقام كان مقام تنفير من ذلك العمل الوخيم
 فأوضح أنه مات أشنع ميتة وأفظعها
 فإذا طالع الإنسان حال المنتحرين، ونظر ما يؤول إليه الخائن المنتحر
 عَدَل عن الانتحار ولم يَرْض لنفسه انشقاق البطن وخروج أمعائه منها
ذكر متى مجرد انتحار يهوذا وشنق نفسه
وذكر أعمال الرسل الأمر بتفصيل فإنه علق نفسه وشنقها على طرف هوة في وادي هنوم، فانقطع الحبل به فسقط
رابعا :
 ورد في متى 27: 9 
حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل:
 وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي ثمنوه من بني إسرائيل ولفظ إرميا غلط، فإن العبارة المستشهَد بها هي من زكريا  والأغلب أن عبارة متى كانت بدون ذكر اسم النبي 
وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : 
1 -  من اصطلاحات علماء اليهود القديمة أنهم كانوا يقسمون الكتب المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
 القسم الأول شريعة موسى
وكانوا يسمونها الشريعة 
 والقسم الثاني المزامير 
 والقسم الثالث قسم الأنبياء
 ويُسَمَّى إرميا
 من إطلاق إسم سفر من الجزءعلى الكل وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء إرميا أنهم ذكروا نبواته أول الأنبياء 
على هذا الترتيب:
 إرميا وحزقيال وإشعياء ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثنى عشر
 فقول متى:
 تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي يشمل زكريا والعبارة التي استشهد بها 
هي واردة في زكريا 11: 12 و13
2 -  قُرىء في هذا المكان زكريا لأنه جرت العادة أن يكتبوا كلمة إرميا باللغة اليونانية ايريو وكلمة زكريا زيريو 
 وربما نشأ هذا الاختلاف عن ذلك
3- ذهب البعض إلى أن إرميا هو الذي تكلم بهذه الكلمات وأن زكريا نقل عنه فاستشهاد البشير متى بإرميا هو في محله على أي حالة كانت
ومعنى عبارة زكريا هو أن الله أمره أن يتوجَّه إلى اليهود بشيراً ونذيراً
 فنبذوا كلامه وازدروا به وطلب منهم أن يعطوه ثمنه أي قيمة أتعابه أو يلبوا دعوته
 ولكنهم ازدروا به وبوظيفته وبالله الذي أرسله بأن أعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة (وهي ثمن العبد والرق) فأمره الله أن يلقي هذا الثمن إلى الفخاري وعلى هذا المثال سلكوا مع المسيح
 فإنه لما أتى رفضوه وأظهروا ازدراءهم به بأن ثمَّنوه بثمن عبد، فألقى هذا الثمن في الهيكل وأخذه الكهنة واشتروا به حقل الفخاري وهو لا قيمة له
وهذا يدل على استخفافهم به ورفضهم دعوته
خامسا :
يمكن ان تسالني يُفهم من كلام متى ومرقس أن الذين استهزأوا بالمسيح وألبسوه اللباس كانوا جند بيلاطس لا هيرودس
 ويُعلم من كلام لوقا خلاف ذلك
 وورد في متى 27: 27 و28 
أن عسكر الوالي ألبسوه رداءً قرمزياً
 وفي مرقس 15: 16 و17 
ألبسه العسكر أرجواناً
 وفي لوقا 23: 11 
فاحتقره هيرودس مع عسكره واستهزأوا به وألبسه لباساً لامعاً ورده إلى بيلاطس 
فاقول لك يااخي نذير بنعمة الرب :
احتقره عساكر بيلاطس
وكذلك هيرودس وعساكره لأن حكمة المسيح اقتضت أن لا يشفي غليل هيرودس بعمل معجزة أمامه
 لأن غايته كانت التفرّج لا الوقوف على الحق
واقتصر لوقا على ذكر ما حصل له من الازدراء
 وعلى كل حال فلا منافاة بين أقوال الرسل لأنه لم يقل أحدهم إنه حصلت له إهانة وقال الآخر حصل له تبجيل وتكريم
 بل أجمع جميعهم على حصول الإهانة له
ويذكر متى أن لون رداء المسيح كان قرمزياً ويذكر مرقس أنه كان من قماش الأرجوان ويصف لوقا الرداء الأرجواني القرمزي بأنه كان لامعاً
اتمنى ان اكون قد الممت بكل ما يخطر ببالك *


----------



## نذير (10 ديسمبر 2005)

تحياتي للصديق العزيز :
أقبل هذا التوفيق بين الروايتين ، واعتبره رد منطقي ، لكن ما زال هناك رواية ثالثة لاحد اهم الاباء ، وهو بابياس ، إذ يقول أن نهاية يهوذا كانت مثالا لعدم التقوى ، إذ تضخم جسده لدرجة انه لم يستطع تفادي عربة داسته وأدّت الى موته .


----------



## استفانوس (10 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب نذير
انا لم اسمع بها ابدا
وعلى كل حال انا اقدم الاجابة من كلمة الله
واذا قرأت مشاركاتي فسوف يظهر لك اني ارد بحسب كلمة الله فقط
وتكفيني كلمته
واشكرك على الاجابة السريعة
مع انني اظنك لم تتمعنا بها جيدا هذا حور للارتفاع وليس لكي نفشل بعضنا
اخي الحبيب
ارجو مرعاة محاورتي معك وان تفكر بهذا العالم الذي يتسارع بخطوات سريعة جدا
الوقت قصير 
انا لااقول لك اسمع كلامي
بل اطلب منك ان تطلب من الله خالة كل الاشياء
ان يظهر لك ذاته
الرب معك*


----------



## نذير (10 ديسمبر 2005)

الصديق العزيز 

بابياس هو سند متى الذي شهد له بكتابة الانجيل وهو معتبر عند المسيحيين ، هذا الرابط لبابياس

حذف الرابط
اما عن القراءة ، صدقني انني أقرأ جيدا لكن بسرعة ، وانسخ المادة من المنتدى لاعيد قراءتها ايضا.


----------



## استفانوس (10 ديسمبر 2005)

*لم ارى 
الا الاناجيل منحولة
ليس لها علاقة بسكل من الاشكال من الكتاب المقدس
فانا اومن بكتاب واحد يحتوي على 66 سفرا
ام عن كل ليس من هذه الاسفار اطرحها 
وعلى فكرة ائمة المفسرين والذين طعنو بلكتاب المقدس لايوجد احد تحدث عن هولاء لانهم يعرفون ان المسيحية الحقيقة ترفضهم تماما
اذا كان لديك سؤال من الكتاب المقدي انا جاهز 
الرب معك*


----------



## نذير (11 ديسمبر 2005)

لا ، لا أقصد الاناجيل غير القانونية ، أعلم انها منحولة ، نحن لا نستشهد بها ايضا انما قصدت كتابات الاباء ، لكن الموضوع احتوى الشقين انما اردت الجانب الذي يحوي كتابات الاباء ، لا يمكن تجاوز بابياس لانه السند الوحيد لمتى , فاذا سقط بابياس انضم متى لقائمة الاناجيل الغير قانونية.
على كل حال لا الزمك بالجواب وأكتفي بجوابك الاول وانتظر أن تسأل عن اي شيء يتعلق بالعقيدة او الشريعة الاسلامية.


----------



## استفانوس (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي العزيز نذير
دع هذا الموضوع للاستفيارتك
اذهب الى الموضوع سر الحروف
ولك الشكر*


----------



## نذير (13 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا لك .
ذهبت لموضوع حروف القرآن وأجبت بما أعرف
اريد ، لو سمحت رابطا لتفسير جيد للكتاب المقدس ، أنا عندي في البيت " التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس" لكن لو كان عندي نسخة اليكترونية يكون أحسن وأسرع للبحث ، ويا ريت يكون عربي ، واذا كنت من الاردن أحب أعرف رقم موبايلك .


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب
انا لااعرف كيف احط وصلة
ام من اجل اذا كنت من الاردن لست من هذا البلد مع انني احبه جدا واحب اهله ايضا*


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> شكرا لك .
> ذهبت لموضوع حروف القرآن وأجبت بما أعرف
> اريد ، لو سمحت رابطا لتفسير جيد للكتاب المقدس ، أنا عندي في البيت " التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس" لكن لو كان عندي نسخة اليكترونية يكون أحسن وأسرع للبحث ، ويا ريت يكون عربي ، واذا كنت من الاردن أحب أعرف رقم موبايلك .


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=510


----------



## نذير (15 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا يا صديقي


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

العفو عزيزي, انا فرحا انكم بدأتم ترجعون للتفاسير ...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (15 ديسمبر 2005)

لا اعلم لماذا تظنون اننا لا نقرأ صدقني انني اقرأ كتبكم أكثر بكثير مما تظن ، ومكتبتي مليئة بالكتب المسيحية ، ووضعت كتابا بعنوان " المسيح بين القرآن والانجيل " ثم امتنعت عن طباعته - بالرغم انني كنت امتلك مطبعة - تجنبا لحدوث فتنة او ان اخسر اصدقائي ، ويا ليتك تزودني دائما بروابط مفيدة .


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لا اعلم لماذا تظنون اننا لا نقرأ صدقني انني اقرأ كتبكم أكثر بكثير مما تظن ، ومكتبتي مليئة بالكتب المسيحية ، ووضعت كتابا بعنوان " المسيح بين القرآن والانجيل " ثم امتنعت عن طباعته - بالرغم انني كنت امتلك مطبعة - تجنبا لحدوث فتنة او ان اخسر اصدقائي ، ويا ليتك تزودني دائما بروابط مفيدة .


 
لا عزيزي, ما كان قصدي التجريح او الاهانة, لكن لم ارى موضوع واحد في المسيحيات مع اي تفسير, لذلك فرحت لاننا بدأنا نكون عادلين بالرجوع الى التفاسير, لا اكثر ولا اقل عزيزي


----------



## نذير (17 ديسمبر 2005)

الصديقان العزيزان : فريد ، ماي روك 
لماذا حذف البروتستنت اسفارا من الكتاب المقدس واعتبروها " مدسوسة على كلمة الرب " بالرغم ان العهد الجديد يحوي استشهادا لبعض منها ؟
وهذه هي الاسفار المحذوفه:

1- سفر طوبيا:
   ويضم 14 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر نحميا.



2- سفر يهوديت:
   ويضم 16 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر طوبيا.



3- تتمة سفر أستير:
   وهو يكمِّل سفر أستير الموجود في طبعة دار الكتاب المقدس، ويضم الإصحاحات من 10-16.



4- سفر الحكمة:
  لسليمان الملك، ويضم 19 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر نشيد الأنشاد.



5- سفر يشوع بن سيراخ:
   ويضم 51 إصحاحاً، ويقع بعد سفر الحِكمة.



6- سفر نبوة باروخ:
  ويضم 6 إصحاحات، ومكانه بعد سِفر مراثي إرميا.



7- تتِمة سفر دانيال:
  وهو مكمِّل لسفر دانيال الذي بين أيدينا، ويشمل بقية إصحاح 3، كما يضم إصحاحين آخرين هما 13 و14.



8- سفر المكابيين الأول:
   ويضم 16 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر ملاخي.


9- سفر المكابيين الثاني:
  ويضم 15 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر المكابيين الأول.

10- المزمور 151:
  مكانه بعد مزمور 150 لداود النبي والملك.


----------



## استفانوس (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب
اولا ان هذه الاسفار اصلا غير معترف بها من اليهود
ويسمونها الابو كريفا 
وكل الطوائف المسيحية ايضا لاتعترف بها الاطائفة واحدة
ولقد وضعتها في قسم خاص بها
وعلى فكرة
ان من هاجم الكتاب المقدس لم يتطر اليها
يرجى اعادة البحث
والرب معك*


----------



## نذير (17 ديسمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *اخي الحبيب
> اولا ان هذه الاسفار اصلا غير معترف بها من اليهود
> ويسمونها الابو كريفا
> وكل الطوائف المسيحية ايضا لاتعترف بها الاطائفة واحدة
> ...



الكاثوليك والارثوذكس يؤمنون بها ، والعهد الجديد يستشهد ببعضها


----------



## استفانوس (18 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب 
قدم لنا مايستشهد به العهد الجديد*


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> الصديقان العزيزان : فريد ، ماي روك
> لماذا حذف البروتستنت اسفارا من الكتاب المقدس واعتبروها " مدسوسة على كلمة الرب " بالرغم ان العهد الجديد يحوي استشهادا لبعض منها ؟
> وهذه هي الاسفار المحذوفه:
> 
> ...


 
هذه اسفار او اجزائها هي غير معترف بها , اما عن الاشارة من الكتاب المقدس فكانت لجزء السفر المعترف فيه, لا للجزء الغير معترف فيه, و اعتقد انك تعرف هذا الشئ لكنك بتحاول التشكيك فقط


----------



## نذير (18 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> هذه اسفار او اجزائها هي غير معترف بها , اما عن الاشارة من الكتاب المقدس فكانت لجزء السفر المعترف فيه, لا للجزء الغير معترف فيه, و اعتقد انك تعرف هذا الشئ لكنك بتحاول التشكيك فقط




طوبيا
 4: 7 ، 10 ، 17
 7 تصدق من مالك ولا تحول وجهك عن فقير وحينئذ فوجه الرب لا يحول عنك.

10 فإنك تدخر لنفسك ثواباً إلى يوم الضرورة.

17 كل خبزك مع الجياع والمساكين واكس العراة من ثيابك.


 انجيل لوقا


 4: 12- 14


 12 وقال أيضا للذي دعاه إذا صنعت غذاء أو عشاء فلا تدع أصدقاءك ولا أخوتك ولا أقرباءك ولا الجيران الأغنياء لئلا يدعوك هم أيضا فتكون لك مكافأة.

 13 بل إذا صنعت ضيافة فادع المساكين الجدع العرج العمي.

 14 فيكون لك الطوبى إذ ليس لهم حتى يكافوك.لأنك تكافى في قيامة الأبرار



طوبيا


 4 : 13


 احذر لنفسك يا بني من كل زنى


 تسالونيكي الأولى


 4 : 3


 لان هذه هي إرادة الله قداستكم.أن تمتنعوا عن الزنى.

 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

طوبيا


 4 : 16


 كل ما تكره أن يفعله غيرك به فإياك أن تفعله أنت بغيرك.


 انجيل متى


 7 : 12


 فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم أيضا بهم.لان هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء.

  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

طوبيا


 4 : 23


 سيكون لنا خير كثير إذا اتقينا الله وبعدنا عن كل خطيئة وفعلنا خيراً.


 رسالة رومية


 8 : 18


 فاني احسب أن آلام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يستعلن فينا

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يهوديت


 8 : 24 ، 25


 24 فأما الذين لم يقبلوا البلايا بخشية الرب بل أبدوا جزعهم وعاد تذمرهم على الرب

25 فاستأصلهم المستأصل وهلكوا بالحيات.


 كورنثوس الأولى


 10 : 9


 ولا نجرب المسيح كما جرب أيضا أناس منهم فأهلكتهم الحيّات

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يهوديت


 13 : 23


 مباركة أنت يا بنيه من الرب الإله العلي فوق جميع نساء الأرض.


 إنجيل لوقا


 1 : 42


 مباركة أنت في النساء

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 2 : 6


 فتعالوا نتمتع بالطيبات الحاضرة ونبتدر منافع الوجود ما دمنا في الشبيبة


 كورنثوس الأولى


 15 : 32


 إن كان الأموات لا يقومون فلنأكل ونشرب لأننا غدا نموت

 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 2 : 13


 يزعم أن عنده علم الله ويسمي نفسه ابن الله


 إنجيل متى


 27 : 43


 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الآن إن أراده.لأنه قال أنا ابن الله

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 2 : 15


 بل منظره ثقيل علينا لأن سيرته تخالف سيرة الناس وسبله تباين سبلهم.


 إنجيل يوحنا


 7 : 7


 لا يقدر العالم أن يبغضكم ولكنه يبغضني أنا لأني اشهد عليه أن أعماله شريرة.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 3 : 7


 فهم في وقت افتقادهم يتلألأون


 إنجيل متى


 13 : 43


 حينئذ يضيء الأبرار كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم.


  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حكمة سليمان


 3 : 8


 ويدينون الأمم ويتسلطون على الشعوب ويملك ربهم على الأبد.


 كورنثوس الأولى


 6 : 2


 ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدينون العالم.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 4 : 4


 وان أخرجت فروعاً إلى حين فإنها لعدم رسوخها تزعزعها الريح وتقتلعها الزوبعة.


 إنجيل متى


 7 : 27


 فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط.وكان سقوطه عظيما

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 6 : 4


 فإن سلطتكم من الرب وقدرتكم من الله العلي.


 رسالة رومية


 13 : 1


 لأنه ليس سلطان إلا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 7 : 26


 لأنها ضياء النور الأزلي ومرآة عمل الله التقية وصورة جودته.


 العبرانيين


 1 : 3


 هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 13 : 1 ، 5 ، 7


 1 إن جميع الذين لم يعرفوا الله هم حمقى من طبعهم لم يقدروا أن يعلموا الكائن من الخيرات المنظورة ولم يتأملوا المصنوعات حتى يعرفوا صانعها.

5 فانه بعظم جمال المبروءات يبصر فاطرها على طريق المقايسة.

7 إذ هم يبحثون عنه مترددين بين مصنوعاته فيغرهم منظرها لأن المصنوعات ذات جمال.


 رسالة رومية


 1 : 18 ، 21


 18 لان غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم.

21 لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في أفكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة سليمان


 15 :7


 إن الخزاف يعني بعجن الطين اللين ويصنع منه كل إناء مما نستخدمه فيصنع من الطين الواحد الآنية المستخدمة في الأعمال الطاهرة والمستخدمة في عكس ذلك وإما تخصيص كل إناء بواحدة من الخدمتين فإنما يرجع على حكم صانع الطين.


 رسالة رومية


 9 : 21


 أم ليس للخزاف سلطان على الطين أن يصنع من كتلة واحدة إناء للكرامة وآخر للهوان.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 2 : 1


 يا ابني إن أقبلت لخدمة الرب الإله فاثبت على البر والتقوى واعدد نفسك للتحربة.


 تيموثاوس الثانية


 3 : 12


 وجميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يسوع يضطهدون


  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حكمة بن سيراخ


 2 : 18


 إن المتقين الرب لا يعاصون أقواله والمحبين له يحفظون طرقه.


 انجيل يوحنا


 14 : 23


 إن أحبني احد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي واليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلا.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 3 : 20


 ازدد تواضعاً ما ازددت عظمة فتنال حظوة لدى الرب.


 رسالة فيلبي


 2 : 3


 لا شيئا بتحزب أو بعجب بل بتواضع حاسبين بعضكم البعض أفضل من أنفسهم.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 11 : 10


 يا بني لا تتشاغل بأعمال كثيرة فانك إن أكثرت منها لم تخل من ملام إن تتبعتها لم تحشها وان سبقتها لم تنج.


 تيموثاوس الأولى


 6 : 9


 وأما الذين يريدون أن يكونوا أغنياء فيسقطون في تجربة وفخ وشهوات كثيرة غبية ومضرة تغرق الناس في العطب والهلاك.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 11 : 19 ، 20


 19 أن يقول قد بلغت الراحة وأنا الآن آكل من خيراتي

20 وهو لا يعلم كم يمضي من الزمان حتى يترك ذلك لغيره ويموت.


 انجيل لوقا


 12 : 19 ، 20


 19 وأقول لنفسي يا نفس لك خيرات كثيرة موضوعة لسنين كثيرة.استريحي وكلي واشربي وافرحي.

 20 فقال له الله يا غبي هذه الليلة تطلب نفسك منك.فهذه التي أعددتها لمن تكون. 

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 13 : 21 ، 22


 21 أيقارن الذئب الحمل كذلك شأن الخاطيء مع التقي

22 أي سلام بين الضبع والكلب وأي سلام بين الغني والفقير.


 كورنثوس الثانية


 6 : 14 ، 16


 14 لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين.لأنه أية خلطة للبر والإثم.وأية شركة للنور مع الظلمة.

16 وأية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الأوثان.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 14 : 13


 قبل أن تموت أحسن إلى صديقك وعلى قدر طاقتك ابسط يدك وأعطه.


 انجيل لوقا


 16 : 9


 وأنا أقول لكم اصنعوا لكم أصدقاء بمال الظلم حتى إذا فنيتم يقبلونكم في المظال الأبدية.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 14 : 18


 كل جسد يبلى مثل الثوب لأن العهد من البدء انه يموت موتاً فكما أن أوراق شجرة كثيفة بعضها يسقط وبعضها ينبت.


 رسالة يعقوب


 1 : 10


 وأما الغني فباتضاعه لأنه كزهر العشب يزول

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 15 : 3


 وتسقيه ماء الحكمة فيها يترسخ فلا يتزعزع.


 انجيل يوحنا


 4 : 10


 فأعطاك ماء حياً

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 15 : 16


 فان شئت حفظت الوصايا ووقيت مرضاته.


 انجيل متى


 19 : 17


  إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 15 : 20


 وعيناه إلى الذين يتقونه ويعلم كل أعمال الإنسان.


 العبرانيين 


 4 : 13


 وليس خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه بل كل شيء عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه امرنا

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 16 : 15


 لكل رحمة يجعل موضعاً وكل واحد يلقى ما تستحق أعماله.


 رسالة رومية


 2 : 6


 الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 17 : 14


 لكل أمه أقام رئيساً


 بطرس الأولى


 2 : 13 ، 14


 13 فاخضعوا لكل ترتيب بشري من اجل الرب.إن كان للملك فكمن هو فوق الكل

 14 أو للولاة فكمرسلين منه للانتقام من فاعلي الشر وللمدح لفاعلي الخير

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 17 : 24


 كن ثابتا على حفظ التقدمة والصلاة للعلي.


 تسالونيكي الأولى


 5 : 17


 صلّوا بلا انقطاع

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 18 : 30


 لا تكن تابعاً لشهواتك بل عاص أهواءك.


 رسالة رومية


 6 : 12


 إذا لا تملكنّ الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواته

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 19 : 13


 عاتب صديقك ألعله لم يفعل وان كان قد فعل فلا يعود يفعل.


 انجيل متى


 18 : 15


 وان اخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما.إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 19 : 17


 ومن الذي لم يخطأ بلسانه عاتب قريبك قبل أن تهدده.


 رسالة يعقوب


 3 : 8


 وأما اللسان فلا يستطيع احد من الناس أن يذلله. هو شر لا يضبط مملوء سمّا مميتا.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 25 : 11


 مغبوط من يساكن امرأة عاقلة ومن لم يزل بلسانه ومن لم يخدم من لم يستاهله.


 رسالة يعقوب


 3 : 2


 لأننا في أشياء كثيرة نعثر جميعنا.إن كان احد لا يعثر في الكلام فذاك رجل كامل قادر أن يلجم كل الجسد أيضا.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 28 : 1


 من انتقم يدركه الانتقام من لدن الرب ويترقب الرب خطاياه.


 انجيل مرقس 


 11 : 26


 وان لم تغفروا انتم لا يغفر أبوكم الذي في السموات أيضا زلاتكم.

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 28 : 2


 اغفر لقريبك ظلمه لك فإذا تضرعت تمحى خطاياك.


 انجيل مرقس


 11 : 25


 ومتى وقفتم تصلّون فاغفروا إن كان لكم على احد شيء لكي يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم الذي في السموات زلاتكم

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 35 : 11


 كن متهلل الوجه في كل عطية وقدس العشور بفرح.


 كورنثوس الثانية


 9 : 7


 كل واحد كما ينوي بقلبه ليس عن حزن أو اضطرار.لان المعطي المسرور يحبه الله

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 39 : 21 ، 39


 21 أعمال الرب كلها حسنة جداً وجميع أوامره تجري في أوقاتها وكلها تطلب في أونتها.

39 لأن جميع أعمال الرب صالحة فتؤتي كل فائدة في ساعتها.


 انجيل مرقس


 7 : 37


 وبهتوا إلى الغاية قائلين انه عمل كل شيء حسنا.جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون

  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حكمة بن سيراخ


 41 : 27


 19 استحيوا مما أقول لكم ..

27 من التفرس في امرأة ذات بعل ومن جارية مولودة جاريتها وعلى سريرها لا تقف.


 انجيل متى 


 5 : 28


 وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

السؤال و التعليق فين؟ مداخلتك بهذه الطريقة لا تدل على اي معنى؟


----------



## نذير (18 ديسمبر 2005)

وكمان القضية مش قضية استشهاد العهد الجديد او غير ذلك ، المهم مادامت في كتاب الارثوذكس والكاثوليك ، فهل كتبت بالوحي الالهي ام لا ، ولماذا لم يعتبرها الكاثوليك والارثوذكس مقدسة ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2005)

بصراحة مش فاهم مداخلتك, يعني خليت نصوص, و حتى ما علقت عليها, ممكن توضح اكثر


----------



## استفانوس (19 ديسمبر 2005)

*ياخي الحبيب 
انا بنسبة لي ماعندي مشكلة بالنقل
لكن يرجى ان تفهم ماتنقله
لكي توضح الرؤية*


----------



## نذير (19 ديسمبر 2005)

في المشاركة رقم 20 قال السيد روك ان استشهادات العهد الجديد بالجزء المعترف به من هذه الاسفار ، وقد اوردت الفقرات من العهد الجديد والفقرات المستشهد بها من الاسفار غير القانونية عند البروتستانت ، ومر اخرى كل هذا ليس مهما ، المهم في السؤال هو :
هل الاسفار التي حذفها البروتستانت من كتابهم ، مقدسة وبالوحي الالهي ام لا ؟
ان كانت غير مقدسة ،لماذا ما زالت في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقرأه الكاثوليك والارثوذكس؟


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> طوبيا
> 4: 7 ، 10 ، 17
> 7 تصدق من مالك ولا تحول وجهك عن فقير وحينئذ فوجه الرب لا يحول عنك.
> 
> ...


 

اولا الشاهد خطأ, اذ في لوقا  4  و العدد 12 الى 14 :


*4: 12 فاجاب يسوع و قال له انه قيل لا تجرب الرب الهك *
*4: 13 و لما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين *
*4: 14 و رجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل و خرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة* 


ثانيا, لم يتم الاستشهاد بالنصوص الي ذكرتها, فمثلا قول المسيح 

*4: 12 فاجاب يسوع و قال له انه قيل لا تجرب الرب الهك *

*هذا استشاهد بنصوص من العهد القديم, و اذا لم تكن وجدت في اي مكان اخر سوى في النصوص الي ذكرتها, ممكن ان نقول انه هناك خلل, لكن كل النصوص الي ذكرتها هي نصوص متشابهة نوع ما بالمنعى, لكن ليس هناك استشهاد باي من النصوص, حبيت اعلق على كل النصوص, لك الاجابة واحدة, انه لا يوجد استشهاد من اي نص في العهد الجديد باي من تلك النصوص الغير معترف بها, و ما قمت بذكره هو سوى تشابه بمعنى النصوص, فلا ادري ان كنت قريت الموضوع شخصيا, ام فقط نزلت موضوع جاهز... منتظر توضيحك*


----------



## نذير (19 ديسمبر 2005)

حتى لو افترضنا ان كل الشواهد خاطئة ، ليس هذا محور السؤال ، محور السؤال هو:

هل الاسفار التي حذفها البروتستانت من كتابهم ، مقدسة وبالوحي الالهي ام لا ؟
ان كانت غير مقدسة ،لماذا ما زالت في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقرأه الكاثوليك والارثوذكس؟


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخ نذير لقد قمت بالرد عليك في موضوع خاص تجده علي الرابط التالي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8749&posted=1#post8749

رد تفصيليا واي توضيح انا تحت امرك 

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## نذير (22 ديسمبر 2005)

السيد فريد
ذكر السيد المسيح عليه السلام في قصة الغني والفقير أن لعازر كان في حضن ابراهيم عليه السلام في الفردوس .
نستنتج مايلي:

ان ابراهيم لم يحمل الخطيئة الموروثة ودخل الفردوس 
ان لعازر لم يحمل الخطيئة الموروثة ودخل الفردوس 
وبالتالي فليس هناك خطيئة موروثة وكل انسان يحاسب على عمله .

الا يحبط هذا نظرية الفداء التي لم يقلها المسيح ابدا ولم يتحدث بها مطلقا ؟


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> السيد فريد
> ذكر السيد المسيح عليه السلام في قصة الغني والفقير أن لعازر كان في حضن ابراهيم عليه السلام في الفردوس .


 
نص؟ شاهد؟




> نستنتج مايلي:


 
تستنتج؟
لا عزيزي, ما في استنتاج على مزاجك هنا, هنا نرجع الى النصوص و التفاسير لا للاستنتاج الشخصي


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (22 ديسمبر 2005)

قصة لعازر اشهر بكثير من أدرج نصّها ، على كل حال هذا النص من لوقا - 11



19  كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفها.
20  وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا بالقروح.
21  ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني.بل كانت الكلاب تأتي وتلحس قروحه.
22  فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم.ومات الغني ايضا ودفن.
23  فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه.
24  فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرّد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب.
25  فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا.والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب.


----------



## استفانوس (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*ومن قال لك 
انه لم يورث الخطيئة او لم يرتكب خطيئة
يرجى فهم السؤال وبعد ذلك تقديمه*


----------



## نذير (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يرتكب خطيئة شيء ويورث خطيئة شيء آخر، لايمكن ان يكون هناك خطيئة موروثة والمسيح نفسه لم يقل هذا ، والمسيح اورد هذه القصة وليس بها اي غموض وبين مصير الغني الجشع المرائي ومصير الفقير الصابر وكل منهم جوزي بمقدار عمله ، اما ان يكون الله حاقدا على البشر الاف السنين ، وبالرغم من كل الانبياء الذين بعثهم ، لان آدم أكل تفاحة !!!! فالامر عسير على الفهم !!


----------



## استفانوس (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب
الامر واحد
انت ولدت في بيت اسلامي
ولقد كبرت وبين امامك الخطأ 
وانت باقي عليه 
فما المنفععة بقيت على حالك
ام من اجل مثل الغني عن قريب وبعون الرب سوف ارد واوضح المثل كتابيا
وسوف نتحاور ان الخطيئة ونتاجها 
بعد فترة لانني في هذه الايام لي ظروف خاصة 
الرب معك*


----------



## استفانوس (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب
الامر واحد
انت ولدت في بيت اسلامي
ولقد كبرت وبين امامك الخطأ 
وانت باقي عليه 
فما المنفععة بقيت على حالك
ام من اجل مثل الغني عن قريب وبعون الرب سوف ارد واوضح المثل كتابيا
وسوف نتحاور ان الخطيئة ونتاجها 
بعد فترة لانني في هذه الايام لي ظروف خاصة 
الرب معك*


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*تشكر يااخي الحبيب
واتمنى لك التوفيق لمعرفة الحق
كما اصلي من اجلك يوميا
وسلام رب المجد يكون من نصيبك *


----------



## نذير (28 ديسمبر 2005)

الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ، منتدى كامل لا يستطيع الاجابة على سؤال بسيط !


----------



## نذير (29 ديسمبر 2005)

أعتقد يا صديقي العزيز من الشجاعة مواجهة الحقائق !


----------



## نذير (4 يناير 2006)

أكرر السؤال للصديق العزيز  فريد
السيد فريد
ذكر السيد المسيح عليه السلام في قصة الغني والفقير أن لعازر كان في حضن ابراهيم عليه السلام في الفردوس .

هذا النص من لوقا - 11



19 كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفها.
20 وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا بالقروح.
21 ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني.بل كانت الكلاب تأتي وتلحس قروحه.
22 فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم.ومات الغني ايضا ودفن.
23 فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه.
24 فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرّد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب.
25 فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا.والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب.


نستنتج مايلي:

ان ابراهيم لم يحمل الخطيئة الموروثة ودخل الفردوس 
ان لعازر لم يحمل الخطيئة الموروثة ودخل الفردوس 
وبالتالي فليس هناك خطيئة موروثة وكل انسان يحاسب على عمله .

الا يحبط هذا نظرية الفداء التي لم يقلها المسيح ابدا ولم يتحدث بها مطلقا ؟


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> هذا النص من لوقا - 11


 
كالعادة, متعودين على اخطائك في ذكر المصادر و النصوص و ف لوقا 11 : 19 ـ 25:



> 19فإنْ كُنتُ بِبَعلَزَبولَ أطرُدُ الشَّياطينَ، فَبِمَن يطرُدُهُ أتباعُكُم؟ لذلِكَ هُم يَحكُمونَ علَيكُم. 20وأمَّا إذا كُنتُ بإصبعِ الله أطرُدُ الشَّياطينَ، فمَلكوتُ الله أقبلَ علَيكُم.
> 21عِندَما يَحرُسُ الرَّجُلُ القَويُّ المُتَسَلِّحُ بَيتَهُ تكونُ أموالُهُ في أمانٍ. 22ولكِنْ إذا هاجَمَهُ رَجُلٌ أقوى مِنهُ وغَلبَهُ، يَنتَزِعُ مِنهُ كُلَ سلاحِهِ الذي كانَ يَعتَمِدُ علَيهِ ويُوزِّعُ ما سَلَبهُ.
> 23مَنْ لا يكونُ مَعي فهوَ علَيَّ، ومَنْ لا يجمَعُ مَعي فهوَ يُــبَدِّدُ.
> 24إذا خَرجَ الرُّوحُ النَّجِسُ مِنْ إنسانٍ، هامَ في القِفارِ يَطلُبُ الرَّاحَةَ. وعِندَما لا يَجدُها يَقولُ: أرجِـــعُ إلى بَيتي الذي خَرَجْتُ مِنهُ. 25فيَرجِـــعُ ويَجدُهُ مكنوسًا مُرَتَّبًا.


 
الشاهد الصحيح هو لوقا 16 العدد 19 الى 25 لكن خلينا نستكمل الاصحاح الى اخره اي الى عدد 31





> 19وقالَ يَسوعُ: «كانَ رجُلٌ غنيُّ يَلبَسُ الأُرجُوانَ والثِّيابَ الفاخِرَةَ ويُقيمُ الوَلائِمَ كُلَ يومِ. 20وكانَ رَجُلٌ فَقيرٌ اَسمُهُ لِعازَرُ، تُغطِّي جِسمَهُ القُروحُ. وكانَ ينطَرِحُ عِندَ بابِ الرَّجُلِ الغَنيِّ، 21ويَشتَهي أنْ يَشبَعَ مِنْ فَضَلاتِ مائِدَتِهِ، وكانَت الكِلابُ نَفسُها تَجيءُ وتَلحَسُ قُروحَهُ.
> 22وماتَ الفَقيرُ فحَمَلَتْهُ المَلائِكَةُ إلى جِوارِ إبراهيمَ. وماتَ الغَنيُّ ودُفِنَ. 23ورفَعَ الغَنيُّ عَينَيهِ وهوَ في الجَحيمِ يُقاسي العَذابَ، فَرأى إبراهيمَ عَنْ بُعدٍ ولِعازَرَ بِجانِبِه. 24فنادى: إرحَمْني، يا أبـي إبراهيمُ، وأرسِلْ لِعازَرَ ليَبُلَ طرَفَ إصبَعِهِ في الماءِ ويُبَرِّدَ لِساني، لأنِّي أتَعذَّبُ كثيرًا في هذا اللَهيبِ. 25فقالَ لَهُ إبراهيمُ: تذَكَّرْ، يا اَبني، أنَّكَ نِلتَ نَصيبَكَ مِنَ الخَيراتِ في حياتِكَ، ونالَ لِعازَرُ نَصيبَهُ مِنَ البَلايا. وها هوَ الآنَ يَتَعزّى هُنا، وأنتَ تَتعذَّبُ هُناكَ. 26وفَوقَ كُلِّ هذا، فَبـينَنا وبَينَكُم هُوّةِ عَميقةِ لا يَقدِرُ أحدٌ أن يجتازَها مِنْ عِندِنا إلَيكُم ولا مِنْ عِندِكُم إلينا.
> 27فقالَ الغَنيُّ: أرجو مِنكَ، إذًا، يا أبـي إبراهيمُ، أنْ تُرسِلَ لِعازرَ إلى بَيتِ أبـي، 28ليُنذِرَ إخوتي الخمسَةَ هُناكَ لئلاّ يَصيروا هُم أيضًا إلى مكانِ العذابِ هذا. 29فقالَ لَه إبراهيمُ: عندَهُم موسى والأنبـياءُ، فليَستَمِعوا إلَيهِم. 30فأجابَهُ الغَنيُّ: لا، يا أبـي إبراهيمُ! ولكِنْ إذا قامَ واحدٌ مِنَ الأمواتِ وذهَبَ إلَيهِم يَتُوبونَ. 31فقالَ لَهُ إبراهيمُ: إنْ كانوا لا يَستَمِعونَ إلى موسى والأنبـياءِ، فهُم لا يَقتَنِعونَ ولو قامَ واحدٌ مِنَ الأمواتِ.


 




> نستنتج مايلي:
> 
> ان ابراهيم لم يحمل الخطيئة الموروثة ودخل الفردوس
> ان لعازر لم يحمل الخطيئة الموروثة ودخل الفردوس
> ...


 
اولا هذه المرة الالف لالتي اعيدها عليك, ما من حقك تستنتج بحسب ما تشتهي و تبتغي, عدنا الموضوع عليك اكثر من مرة و قلنا اذا تريد تتكلم عن استنتاجات و تفاسير فلا تفسر و تستنتج استنتاجات تافه من عندك (او من غيرك) ضع التفاسير وقت ما تريد فعلا معنى النص و لا تؤل بكيفك... او اطرح مداخلتك على شكل سؤال او استفسار لا على كونها حقائق دامغة... 

و لنأتي الى معنى النص:



> يقول السيِّد المسيح: "*كان إنسان غني، وكان يلبس الأرجوان والبزّ، وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفهًا. وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبًا بالقروح" [19-20].*
> 
> v
> أسألك أن تلاحظ بدقة كلمات المخلِّص... لقد دعاه "غنيًا" هكذا، أما الفقير فأشار إليه بالاسم. ماذا نستنتج من هذا؟ أن الغني بكونه غير رحيم كان في حضرة الله بلا اسم، إذ قيل في موضع آخر بصوت المرتل عن الذين لا يخافون الرب: "لا أذكر أسماءهم بشفتي" (مز 16: 4)، أما الفقير فكما قلت فذُكر اسمه بلسان الله.
> ...





عارف ان الرد طويل, لكن في زوايا كثير يحمل نفس التفسير و المعنى لكن بصورة او بزاوية مختلفة, فخذ وقتك بقرأئة الموضوع فانت اصبحت الان مجبر على تلقي الاجابة بعد ما القيت تهمتك الغير مدعمة بأي شئ....


مرة ثانية بعيدها عليك, تريد تستفسر عن نص او شاهد, ضع مداخلتك على شكل استفسار او سؤال لا على شكل انها حقيقة نحن غافلين عنها... اتمنى انك تلتزم في مداخلاتك القادمة...

بالمناسبة انا عارف وقت ما قلنا لكم لازم ترجعون للنصوص مثلنا, بدأتوا بالتحجج و الرفض لانكم تعرفون انه لو رجعتم للتفاسير لن تجدوا التفسير الذي يخدم غرضكم...


سلام و نعمة...​


----------



## antoon refaat (5 يناير 2006)

اولا دي مش روايات دي قصه معروقه وموجوده في الانجيل من بدايه المسيحيه لو حضرتك مش عارفها ممكن تشتري انجيل وتمارس عمليه القراءه الثقافه 
يهوذا الاسخريوطي بعد تسليم المسيح وجد نفسه غلطان وندمان والشك بدا يدخل قلبه والشيطان استنهز لحظه ضعفه وشكه وصارعه زي ما بيصارع اي حد ياريت تقري كمان الانجيل بس لانه هو الاصل
وكمان الشيطان لما حارب يهوذا قاه اقتل نفسك 
لحظات كتيره الشيطان بيخلي الانسان بيضعف لكن الانسان مش لازم يستسلم 
كتير المحاربات لكن الله واحد هو المسيح


----------



## blackguitar (5 يناير 2006)

*بدايه اريد ان اوضح شيئا هاما ان هذا الموضوع ما هو الا مثلا 
والمثل هو روايه ليست حقيقيه لكنها تستخدم لايضاح المعنى المطلوب 
والمعروف عن السيد المسيح انه كان يعلم بامثال
"هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بامثال.وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم . لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل سأفتح بامثال فمي وانطق بمكتومات منذ تأسيس العالم"(متى 13:34-14 )*
ثانيا احب ان اقتبس جزء من كلام الاخ روك لارد به


> *رأى الغني لعازر في حضن إبراهيم... لأن إبراهيم كان مملوءًا حبًا، أما هو فكان مدانًا بجريمة القسوة. كان إبراهيم يجلس بجوار داره يترقب العابرين ليدخل بهم بيته، أما هو فكان يطرد حتى الذين عند بابه.
> 
> 
> القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
> ...




*هنا يوضح لنا أن الموضوع مش موضوع حسى وهو وجود ابراهيم فى الفردوس مع العلم ان كلمه الفردوس لم تنطق ابدا فى هذا المثل
لست ادرى من اين اتيت انت بهذا التفسير
المقصود هنا هو المقارنه بين هذا الغنى وابراهيم
فالغنى كان يرد لعازر على الباب 
بينما ابراهيم كان يرحب بالغرباء والفقراء

الوضوع هنا ليس له علاقه لا بالفداء ولا الخلاص ولكن السيد المسيح اراد ان يعلمنا الرحمه بالفقراء والعطف عليهم واعطائهم احسن ما عندنا

لو سمحت أخ نذير لاتفسر الكتاب كما يحلو لك بل الجأ اولا لتفسير المفسرين عندنا وتكلم على اساسه
اذا كنا نحن المسيحين الادرى بديننا منكم يجب ان نلجا لتفسير المفسرين العلماء لنفهم ما به
فكيف لك انت المسلم ولا تعرف ما نعرفه نحن ان تفسر كما يحلو لك؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

كلامك عسل يا بلاك, وهذا الي بنجاول نقوله ل نذير, بس ما في عندهغير طريقة لا طلاق التهم, اذ لو فرنا


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

كلامك عسل يا بلاك, وهذا الي بنحاول نقوله ل نذير, بس ما في عنده غير طريقة لا طلاق التهم, اذ لو فرضنا عليه التفاسير مع كل مداخلة و تهمة, يعني نذير حيبطل يشارك معنى في المواضيع المسيحية....


اتمنى ان نصل الى درجة عادلة من الحوار الي فيه يكون المطلوب من الطرفين في المحاورة متساوي, يعني مثل ما تطلب منا في القرأن ان نأتي بالتفاسير كمان اعمل الشئ نفسه...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (5 يناير 2006)

أرجو ان يشارك أكبر عدد ممكن في الردود على هذا الموضوع


----------

